# agregar modelo spice en proteus



## Pablet (Jul 1, 2010)

hola, vereis necesito simular el mosfet STx42N65M5, de la pagina de ST me he bajado su modelo spice (un archivo tipo .lib), pero no se que tengo que hacer con este archivo. . .  lo he puesto en la carpeta lib pero no me aparece, también he probado a poner un mosfet que es un modelo genérico, al cual puedes añadirle un modelo spice, y funciona pero no se si esta funcionando con el modelo spice que le he puesto yo porque sin modelo funciona también. . . alguien sabe que tengo que hacer con ese archivo? gracias!!
Un saludo


----------

